# Hadaly RDA Build ..... pity :)



## KZOR (8/4/17)

This build produces such good flavor but ..........
Tried something new by wrapping a clapton around a rectangular bar as to maximise the surface area of the saturated cotton as well as enhance the flavor by lowering the coils closer to the internal air outlets.
Only problem is that the coils are closer to the clamp posts and heat up the atty alot quicker. 
Up side is that the flavor is definitely enhanced.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 2


----------



## KZOR (8/4/17)

SOLUTION. 
...... a @hands driptip.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Caveman (8/4/17)

Very cool! Perhaps with a smaller diameter flat bat the coil won't be so close to the posts?


----------



## Scissorhands (8/4/17)

Interesting idea, if i Could respectfully add my 2c, try wrap the coil in the other direction, use a slightly narrower bar and when fitting the coil try lower the bar against the rda walls, . . When you look through the air flow holes the bottom of your coil should be visible

Peace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (8/4/17)

Sorry, I'm clueless at coils but what if you made it vertically? It would necessitate some funky bends to get the bottom coil leg up into the clamp. But if you want to go rectangular and you want to keep the coil edges away from the posts, wouldn't a taller thin rectangular coil be better than a squat, fat one? Dunno how it would affect the airflow and wicking, though.


----------



## Raindance (8/4/17)

Interesting. The coil to wick surface area remains unchanged irrespective the coil shape, the only change at coil level would be the smaller wick capacity therefore less juice is being contained in the wick inside the coil. From that, the juice inside the wick should run hotter as the same energy as usual is applied do a smaller volume.

Changes in result should thus have their origin in changed airflow rather than at the point of evaporation. Me thinks anyway...


----------



## KZOR (8/4/17)

Raindance said:


> coil to wick surface


Coil area will be the same but a rectangular builds will increase the cotton area that is closer to the coils hence more juice evaporated when fired.
In a rectangular build the coils are closer to the centre of the cotton than a circular build.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (8/4/17)

Scissorhands said:


> use a slightly narrower bar


Used a old curtain hanger. 
Works great now ..... thanks.

Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Raindance (8/4/17)

KZOR said:


> Coil area will be the same but a rectangular builds will increase the cotton area that is closer to the coils hence more juice evaporated when fired.
> In a rectangular build the coils are closer to the centre of the cotton than a circular build.


Due to the cotton in the corners of the coil being shared (Within the 90 degree bends) by the coil on two sides of it, the volume is actually reduced. As is the total volume of cotton which must both serve as heating medium and replenishment channel is also reduced, coil performance should be impeded overall. In addition, the cotton volume sharing in corners should also cause uneven heat distribution over the heating surface.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dolfie (8/4/17)

Any


Raindance said:


> Due to the cotton in the corners of the coil being shared (Within the 90 degree bends) by the coil on two sides of it, the volume is actually reduced. As is the total volume of cotton which must both serve as heating medium and replenishment channel is also reduced, coil performance should be impeded overall. In addition, the cotton volume sharing in corners should also cause uneven heat distribution over the heating surface.


 if I may ask any suggestions on what type off wire I must start with if I have a Hadaly. The inner diameter coil positioning that I can figure out for myself but everyone have different opinions about wire just want something simple for beginning to get me going.


----------



## Raindance (8/4/17)

Dolfie said:


> Any if I may ask any suggestions on what type off wire I must start with if I have a Hadaly. The inner diameter coil positioning that I can figure out for myself but everyone have different opinions about wire just want something simple for beginning to get me going.



Hi @Dolfie, took me a while to get to an answer on this. 

Firstly, getting two vapers to agree on a best anything is like asking to understand what goes on in a woman's mind. Seldom happens and even then only for very short duration's in time. I think you answered it yourself. Start simple with what you have and extend on it from there.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dolfie (8/4/17)

Raindance said:


> Hi @Dolfie, took me a while to get to an answer on this.
> 
> Firstly, getting two vapers to agree on a best anything is like asking to understand what goes on in a woman's mind. Seldom happens and even then only for very short duration's in time. I think you answered it yourself. Start simple with what you have and extend on it from there.
> 
> Regards


Thanks so 24 Kanthal is that simple enough


----------



## Raindance (8/4/17)

Dolfie said:


> Thanks so 24 Kanthal is that simple enough


Yip, Kanthal is nice and stable. Rather high in resistance but after all is said and done, its the watts that count not the resistance. Go on to experimenting with Kanthal Clapton wire and so on and so forth. 

There is no easy way to learn what is right for you in any specific atty. And only you will know when you strike gold. Get yourself a couple of different wires and play around to find your sweet spot.

Regards


----------



## William Vermaak (8/4/17)

I prefer a 316L coil in both my Hadalys so I can TC the crap out of them 

But in the end it's up to you to decide what works best for you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

